# DIY E-Cycle



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Ivansgarage said:


> Built this bike about 3 years ago, for more info check out.
> www.ivanbennett.com


I like it  Park it in our garage. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/ Got a new project?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Show them your ceiling fan...LOL

Miz


----------

